# what breed?



## tobin (Jan 4, 2015)

What's everyone's thoughts on the breed of this guy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ummmm....Invisible Cat??!!


----------



## tobin (Jan 4, 2015)

Here he is


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

That is one big, adorable guy!  I would say domestic longhair... possibly mixed with Maine ****? He looks very large, and his features remind me of a Maine ****... I could be wrong though since I'm not incredibly knowledgeable of the breed. Regardless, he is one beautiful cat!


----------



## tobin (Jan 4, 2015)

Another


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Handsom domestic long hair


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Aww, DLH or domestic long hair, and a really good looking one at that. Since he has a bicolor van pattern (mostly white with coloring on his head, and probably his tail), you could tell your friends he resembles a _Turkish Van_, but the likelihood he is one is almost zero.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh I just saw the second pic and it looks like there's more large sections of dark hair on his back so he's not a van pattern after all. My error, I apologize.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow! He's so majestic! What a beautiful cat.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

He is a very handsome domestic longhair!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Without any papers to show he's a registered breed or family tree to show pedigree, you have a _black and white bicolor DLH=Domestic Longhair_. There are other breeds that look similar---Maine **** cat (the largest cat breed with males 20+ lbs. and females 15+ lbs., Norwegian Forest cat, and Siberian (somewhat smaller than the other two breeds). Apart from the Maine **** cat, the NFC and Siberian are relatively uncommon breeds. The ears of the Siberians are slightly wider set and smaller than the other two breeds. I'm thinking possibly NFC genes in there somewhere. These breeds are often 4-5 years old before they reach their full growth. Hard to really tell just from a front pic. A pic of him standing sideways and a head profile would be better. Very handsome guy!


----------



## tobin (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's a couple more pics
I understand he's not some fancy pure bred
but even vets say he's quite unique 
things I can say about him
he grows a much more pronounced main and cheek fur in the summer
gf says his fur is like angora, he's extremely so expecially the white
we don't belive the white fur has an undercoat
he 16 lbs 
2-3 maybe 4 years old?
he can reach his paws to the edge of the kitchen counter
he's extremely fast, a good climber not much of a jumper excellent bug hunter, has tracked mice at my work
he is an indoor cat unless on his harness
he's protective, runs to the door and meows if someone knocks, attck ed my gf when she yelled at me, on multiple occasion has been freaking out because I left the oven on.
he's very easy going, ride in my truck like a dog
very talkative he meows at me changing tones like he's having conversation
loves affection
Loves watching TV
also very dependant on me if he's left at home for 2 or more days alone he gets sick
he has to be boarded if I go out of town

.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

He sounds like an awesome companion!


----------



## tobin (Jan 4, 2015)

2 years ago I was on a three week fishing trip in norther saskatchewan
I was having some drinks around the fire when a crazy kitten came running through chasing a moth
he came up for pets and sat on on my shoulder, he looked pretty rough.
I asked a camp guy said he had no idea where the cat came from, but figured he had been in a car fan or fight
my last day at the camp I found him and put him in my truck
I drove him 2 hours to the nearest vet
they nursed him up for a a week or so while I finished the second half of my trip
he had been shaved, neutered with an elastic and infected, worms, hart murmur dehydrated
cuts and frost bite, his elbows scabbard.
he got a clean bill of health when I picked him
sorry my tablet is having a hard time up loading pics


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh that poor boy! Thank God you came into his life when you did.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tobin,
What is this handsome boy's name?
What a rough, rough start he had, poor little guy...
It certainly sounds like he has repaid your kindness and love to him, by watching out for you now!
Sharon


----------



## sbg (Aug 16, 2015)

I love rescue stories like that and, regardless of breed, he's a very lucky cat to have you in his life! I was going to mention Norwegian Forest Cat myself - he looks a lot like a cat we had at our local shelter not long ago (she was just a _doll_, very floofy and also blind; a volunteer snatched her up). 

I, too, would like to know his name!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm pretty sure his name is Tobin


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Well he is a mix for sure......the coat doesn't look quite right for a Maine ****, but which is flatter lying and silkier, though white fur can be fluffier than other colors. But his head profile looks similar and his personality sounds more Maine Coonish to me as they're real chatterboxes and like to carry on a conversation, dog like, playful, intelligent, sometimes standoffish to strangers. Whatever is in his background, I'm so happy to hear Tobin found you and you gotthe vet to fix him up. You have a true loyal friend there forever. Lucky you!


----------



## tobin (Jan 4, 2015)

Here are pics of the night tobin found me and the first few days at home


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That poor little guy....you can see the state he was in...it's a miracle he survived that long!
Sharon


----------



## Lady Mochi (Aug 16, 2015)

For some reason I can't see any pictures in this thread. But it sounds you have given the kitty a home that's safe and loving!!


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

A lot of domestic cats have some Persian somewhere in their ancestry, as Persians have been around for a very long time. Depending on where you live, there may be a statistically greater chance of Persian ancestry than Maine ****, simply because there were more of them around.
While modern Persians have a very distinct head, if you look at very old pictures of show champions, they don't look a lot different to the picture on page one of this thread. So, I'm going to go with "Persian mix" as a very likely possibility. It might be many generations back, but as long as both parents were carrying that recessive longhair gene, it will come out.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Lady Mochi said:


> For some reason I can't see any pictures in this thread. But it sounds you have given the kitty a home that's safe and loving!!


Don't worry, it's not on your end!
The pictures have disappeared! 
They might have been moved, or they were to big...
S.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Or the OP deleted it somewhere from his/her electronic device or photobucket/flickr account?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That must be it, all I deleted were the huge quotes.


----------



## tobin (Jan 4, 2015)

No I have not done anything that I know of the pictures


----------

